# Irland 2004



## BigEarn (3. August 2004)

So, da bin ich wieder! Zurück aus Irland und mal wieder erholt aber ohne viel Fisch. 
Na ja, Barsche gab es dieses Jahr auf die Schlepprute genug, aber ansonsten lief wirklich nicht so aussergewöhnlich viel. Der eine oder andere mittelmässige Hecht stürtzte sich auf unsere Wobbler, eine kleinere Forelle gesellte sich dazu und ansonsten gab es an unserem See nicht viel. Dass es bei allen anderen auch so lief lässt mich zumindest hoffen, dass es nicht an uns lag. 
 Vor allem der aal hat mich vollkommen enttäuscht. In 4 Nächten an unseren üblichen Hot-Spots gab es nicht einen einzigen Biss #c  
Trotz allem, Irland sieht mich wieder, schon weil ich weiss, was für Monster noch im See warten :m Hoffe ich nehme jetzt niemand die Vorfreude. Unser See ist wirklich nicht einfach, was das fischen angeht, deshalb freut euch, das eine oder andere beisst bestimmt #6


----------



## Agalatze (3. August 2004)

*AW: Irland 2004*

na dann lass dich mal nicht entmutigen.
nächstes mal wirds besser ! drücke dir dafür die daumen.
und vielleicht kannst du ja dafür hier noch ein paar schöne aale und hechte 
fangen !?


----------



## ralle (3. August 2004)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Schön das Du wieder zurück bist!

Wenn die Fische nicht wollen kannste halt nix machen !

Aber Irland ist doch immer eine Reise wert !


----------



## Karstein (3. August 2004)

*AW: Irland 2004*

@ Big Earn: in welcher Ecke seid ihr denn gewesen?


----------



## BigEarn (3. August 2004)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Waren im Nordwesten und haben den Shannon im Gebiet Carrick on Shannon, den Lough Allen und den Lough McNeagn (Neaghn???) beangelt. 

Allerdings haben wir es dieses Jahr auch relativ häufig auf Forellen versucht, was wohl mit ein Grund für die nicht so ausgiebigen Hechtfänge war. 
Die Aale waren allerdings wirklich enttäuschend inaktiv dieses Mal #c


----------



## Karstein (3. August 2004)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Feine Ecke, BigEarn! Für die Aale war es vielleicht noch etwas früh oder hattet ihr schon richtig warme Tage dort oben? Wir kennen es nur von der Ecke Bundoran, da werden die Aale in den Flüssen erst ab Mitte Juli richtig aktiv - beste Zeit Ende August bis Mitte September.

Und auf Forellen ging nicht viel?


----------



## BigEarn (3. August 2004)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Hab ich auch schon gedacht, dass es zu kalt war. Allerdings haben wir die Jahre zuvor auch bei den Temperaturen immer gut Aale gezogen. ;+ Und unser Nachbar hat schon Ostern Aale gefangen. Na ich werds schon erfahren, wenn die Aale dort doch noch beissen. Hab meinen Tauwurmvorrat ja größtenteils verschenkt, die Aale wollten ihn ja nicht


----------



## marca (3. August 2004)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Hallo zusammen,
letztes Jahr waren wir auch am Lough Allen.
War wirklich mühsames Angeln mit mäßigem Erfolg.
Dieses Jahr sind wir dann wieder in den Westen, Co. Clare,Nähe Ennis gefahren.
Da ist wirklich schön angeln.
Fliege im Oktober das dritte mal dieses Jahr dorthin!
Habe im Februar sogar eine Lachs fangen können!!
Freue mich wie beim ersten mal.
@BigEarn; schau mal auf unsere Homepage unter Irland 2004.
Du scheinst ja Delfinfreund zu sein.
Wenn ich das hier erzähle glaubt das sowieso keiner!

MfG
marca


----------



## Mack (12. August 2004)

*AW: Irland 2004*

@marca
2003 war wirklich ein zähes Angel-Jahr, aber dieses Jahr hats geklappt wie am Schnürchen.
schaut mal auf unserer Homepage nach
http://www.der-raubfischangler.de/

Gruß Holger


----------



## MrFloppy (31. August 2004)

*AW: Irland 2004*

hallo auch,

also ich bin heute aus eire zurückgekommen und bin sehr zufrieden mit den hechten dort. war mit freundin auf nem  boot am shannon (ebenfalls bei carrick on shannon) unterwegs. das hechtangeln lief meist so ab: freundin steuert das boot mit standgas und ich auf der badeplattform am wobblerschleppen. ab und an dann ein schöner biss und der tanz ging los. die irischen hechte sind wahrhaftig gute fighter  beste beisszeit war so von ca. 10 - 12 uhr vormittags ... davor und danach ging wirklich wenig. hab jeden tag mindestens 3 hechte gefangen, der größte war um die 90 cm und geschätzt 12 pfund schwer, der kleinste ca 30 cm und 1/2 pfund. photos folgen demnächst - falls gewünscht ;-)

mfg


----------



## MrFloppy (31. August 2004)

*AW: Irland 2004*

naja ich geb die fotos doch gleich mal rein ...


----------



## MrFloppy (31. August 2004)

*AW: Irland 2004*

und nochmal fotos


----------



## ralle (31. August 2004)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Na Fotos sind doch immer gerne gesehen und allemal solche wie deine !

Feines Boot was ihr da hattet.


----------



## schelli (31. August 2004)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Also das macht Lust auf mehr  :z  :z 

Wie ist denn das Hochseeangeln in Irland ??

Da müsste ich auch mal Urlaub machen glaub ich


----------



## Karstein (31. August 2004)

*AW: Irland 2004*

@ Schelli: Hochseeangeln ist prima, wenn auch nicht annähernd mit so großen Fischen wie in Norwegen. Dafür allerdings u.a. fette Conger, Pollacks bis 20 Pfund, Blauhaie, alle möglichen Rochen und Blauflossenthune!!! Nebenbei kannst auch beste Lachsfischerei dort in der Ecke erleben.

Wir waren jetzt vier Mal an der Donegal-Bay im Nordwesten Irlands. Wenn du irgendwelche Infos zu Angelstellen und Skippern/ Booten für dort oben brauchst, frag mich einfach (am besten in einem neuen Thread).

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## ralle (31. August 2004)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Das Hochseeangeln in Irland ist traumhaft !!  Vorrausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit.

Im September gehts sehr gut auf Blauhai , ansonsten Conger ,Katzenhaie aller Art, Rochen, Pollack,Dorsch, Makrele usw.
Ich war schon 4x in Irland hauptsächlich im Südwesten auf Valentia Island in Portmagee.
Sehr gutes Angeln auch von den Klippen wenns mal zu stark windet.


Ich muß auch mal wieder hin !!!


----------



## Regentaucher (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Mr. Floppy: was kostet denn das Boot am Tag zu leihen?  

Habe vor mit meinem Kumpel im April 05 nach Eire zu fliegen, da wollte ich mich schonmal umguggen :g


----------



## Aalrounder (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Irland 2004*

hi leute!!

ich war dieses jahr auch in irland, auf valentia island. eine wunderschöne, kleine insel im nordwesten irlands.
wir fingen dort unter anderem massenhaft makrelen, viele größere pollaks bis 70cm, zwei kleine katzenhai, lengs und 2 conger(90cm und 1,30m).
tolle landschadt und nette leute dort.
auf jedenfall ne reise wert!!!


----------



## MrFloppy (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Irland 2004*

@ regentaucher: wir hatten das boot für ne woche, tageweise kann man nur kleinere motorboote mieten. so ein kabinenkreuzer kostet in der nebensaison ca. 600, in der hauptsaison ca. 1000 eu/woche. ein kleines motorboot für bis zu 4 personen wird wohl an die 50 - 80 eu/tag kosten, je nach saison. 
allerdings würde ich eher die variante mit dem hausboot und nem kleinen beiboot mit aussenborder wählen, weil die unterkünfte in irland auch nicht  grade billig sind.  bed&breakfast pro nase ca. 25 - 30 eu/übernachtung, ein cottage ab 500 eu/woche.

wenn man frühzeitig im internet bei privatleuten bucht, könnte es natürlich auch günstiger sein.


----------



## Karstein (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Kleiner Tipp von mir: Hausboot-Tour auf dem Lough und River Erne im Norden der Insel! Da ist wesentlich weniger Befischungsdruck auf die Hechte, und die Landschaft ist m.E. dort auch wesentlich schöner!


----------



## krauthi (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Irland 2004*

echt ne geile homepage  mit inspirirende bilder   da hat man lust auf irland bekommen    vielen dank #h 





			
				marca schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> letztes Jahr waren wir auch am Lough Allen.
> War wirklich mühsames Angeln mit mäßigem Erfolg.
> Dieses Jahr sind wir dann wieder in den Westen, Co. Clare,Nähe Ennis gefahren.
> ...


----------



## Counter-Striker (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Zum Glück sind die Kriege in Irland vorbei und es ist jetzt ein schönes Urlaubsziel ....... Würde auch gerne mal dahin !


----------



## BigEarn (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Kriege? Na ja, ich fahre schon seit 11 Jahren mindestens einmal im Jahr nach Irland und vom Nordirland-Konflikt bekommt man wenn man nicht gerade in Belfast oder Londenderry ist (und selbst da) nicht wirklich etwas mit, wenn man sich nicht dafür interessiert. Dass es in der Republik Irland jemals gefährlich war Urlaub zu machen, daran kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Du solltest vielleicht nicht abends im Pub positiv über Oliver Cromwell sprechen , denn das könnte dich wirklich in Trouble bringen :q 
Wenn Du mit Deiner Aussage meinst, dass der Nordirland-Konflikt wirklich gelöst ist, dann muss ich dir da leider wiedersprechen. #c Es ist ruhiger geworden und man bekommt nicht mehr soviel mit, da die gewaltsamen IRA-Aktivitäten sicherlich abgenommen haben (bzw. lange nichts mehr passiert ist) und bis auf Unruhen bei den Märschen des Oranje-Ordens nicht viel Gewalt stattfindet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Politisch gibt es aber immer wieder Versuche eine Lösung zu finden, bis jetzt ohne dauerhaften Erfolg ;+


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Naja gut , nach Nordirland wollt ich ja auch nicht wirklich unbedingt ! Hoffentlich finden sie bald mal eine Lösung und vertragen sich mal wieder|smlove2:


----------



## BigEarn (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Selbst in Nordirland wird dir zu 99,99999 % nix passieren! Da kannste auch hier aus Angst vor nem Terroranschlag zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## Barschulte (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Also kann man auch vom hausboot aus gut auf Hechte schleppen????

Oder darf man nur vom Beiboot mit Außenborder??

Wie ist das mit der Angellizenz in Iland??
Teuer, bürokratisch oder preiswert und überall zu kriegen??


----------



## Breamhunter (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Wir waren in 2004 auch zum fünften mal in Irland. Shannon zwischen Lough Derg und Lough Ree. Immer mit Hausboot. Das Schleppen vom Hausboot ist theoretisch möglich, jedoch nicht so effektiv wie vom Dinghi (Beiboot). Man kommt nicht richtig an die Hot Spots, außerdem ist die Geschwindigkeit meist zu hoch. Man bekommt in der Vor- und Nachsaison ein 19 ft. Dingi mit Außenborder gratis. In der Rep. Irland wird meines Wissens nach keine Lizenz verlangt. Ausnahme: Lachsfischen und in Nordirland.


----------



## Uwe_H (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Irland 2004*

In der Republik Irland brauchst du keine Angellizenz in den großen öffentlichen Gewässern wie zB Shannon und seine Seen (Lough Ree, Derg usw...), Lough Mask usw ebenfalls alles frei...eine staatliche Lizenz braucht man nur zum Gamefishing (Lachs und meines Wissens auch MeFo) und zusätzlich gegebenenfalls eine Gewässerkarte an Lachsflüssen je nach Pachtstrecke, aber im allgemeinen ist das Coarsefishing (Hecht, Barsch, Weissfisch...) Lizenzfrei!!!

Zum Thema Nordirlandkonflikt: Ich denke, solange da keine politische Lösung gefunden wird die alle befriedigt, und die Protestanten (es geht ja nicht wirklich um den Glauben, Protestanten sind eben Engländer!!!) nicht aufhören ihre Oranjermärsche abzuhalten, wird es wohl auch nie richtig Ruhe geben...Es ist einfach in der Geschichte zu viel vorgefallen, was man in der heutigen Zeit nicht unbedingt mit Paraden feiern sollte (Wir feiern ja heute auch nicht mehr den gewonnenen Krieg gegen die Franzosen 1870/71, und da sist ja auch gut so...) Dinge die fast 500 Jahre vorbei sind, könnte man auch ruhen lassen...

In der Republik Irland gibt es keine Unruhen, in Nordirland heutzutage vorrausschaubar nur an einigen Tagen (eben der Oranjermarsch!!!), der Rest ist normal...es sei denn man verfährt sich in Londonderry (ist mir passiert) und du stehst mit deinem Auto auf einmal in einem Viertel, wo Häuserzeilen eingezäunt sind, Wände mit eindeutigen Parolen bemalt wurden...ist ein beklemmendes Gefühl das so zu sehen, macht einen nicht gerade froh, aber es ist ja doch ruhig heutzutage...Ich hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass ich in Nordirland Angst haben müsste...Und es sollte eigentlich Ehrensache sein, dass man als Gast in einem Land keine Äusserungen darüber macht, was in der Geschichte vorgefallen ist (z.B. "Cromwell, mann war der gut!!!", das wäre vielleicht etwas gefährlich!!!) wenn man nicht alle Zusammenhänge genau kennt. Der Konflikt ist einfach zu vielschichtig um ihn nur auf einen Glaubenskrieg zu reduzieren, ich denke, dann hat man das nicht so ganz verstanden. Zuhören ja, Meinungen der Einheimischen erfassen, aber ich würde da keine eigene Meinung abgeben ...

Für mich ist Irland einfach ein rundherum schönes Land, in dem man nicht nur Angeln sollte...es gibt soviel zu sehen, Natur zu erleben, und auch etwas über die Geschichte zu erfahren...Ich könnte da nicht tagelang auf dem Boot und am Wasser mit der Hechtrute verbringen...das rundet den Urlaub ab, aber man sollte auch mal die Möglichkeit nutzen und die Menschen dort kennenzulernen, das ist ein Erlebnis...Und wenn man Gelegenheit hat, dann sollte man auch nach Nordirland fahren, es wartet der Giants Causeway, sehr schöne alte verfallene Burgen und Klöster, und auch schöne Städte...nix wie hin...


----------



## Barschulte (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Irland 2004*

@ all
Also brauche ich "quasi" im shannon keine lizenz, oder gibt es da Lachse oder MeerForellen??





@ UWE H
Netter Wein!!!
Pfalz is immer gut!!


----------



## ralle (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Schau mal hier http://www.tourismireland.com/aut/i...y/3864/type/Page/PaGeName/ireland-Angeln.html  nach !


----------



## Breamhunter (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Eine Angellizenz ist nur an ausgewiesenen Lachsstrecken vorgeschriebenen. Für den Shannon und seine Seen wird keine Lizenz benötigt. Es wird auch im Shannon vereinzelt Lachs oder MeFo herumschwimmen. Dann haste eben Glück gehabt. Viel größer ist die Chance eine Browntrout zu fangen. Ist vergleichbar mit unserer Bachforelle, nur um einiges größer. Wenn Du allerdings am Lough Erne fischen möchtest benötigst Du für Nordirland eine Lizenz. Wie oben schon erwähnt gibt es in Irland Dinge, die genauso Interessant wie das Angeln sind. (Land, Leute, Kultur, GUINNESS)


----------



## Gilly (23. April 2005)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Wir waren im Mai wie immer in den Waterside Cottages in Dromineer :
http://www.watersidecottages.ie/ENGLISH/home.cfm

Leider mussten wir schon am 1. Tag feststellen, dass von den Egli weit und breit nichts zu sehen war. Demzufolge hielten sich auch die Hechtfänge in Grenzen. Wir überlegten uns, wo man auf dieser Seite des Shannon's (Nenagh) noch überall so Angeln könnte. Wir fanden einen hübschen, abgelegen See Namen's Atorick mit  einem erstaunlichen Reservoir an Brown Trouts. Als Alternative wenns stürmt, oder als Abwechslung kann ich den See wirklich jedem empfehlen. Von Woodford aus, sind es ca. 15-20 Minuten.


----------



## Uwe_H (24. April 2005)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Wer mal eine Hausboottour auf dem Shannon plant und vielleicht ein wenig unsicher ist, ob es der richtige Urlaub ist, der sollte vielleicht mal folgendes anschauen!!!
Wir haben eins der Häuser vor zwei Jahren gemietet...ist eine sehr gepflegte Anlage, die Boote (Daycruiser) sind hervorragend in Schuss und man hat immer den Vorteil eines schönen geräumigen Hauses mit offenem Kamin, zwei Bädern usw usw...und wenn man mal kein Boot fahren will, dann mus man es auch nicht tun!!!
War ein sehr schöner Urlaub!!!
http://www.leitrimquay.com/


----------



## Pikefisher (28. April 2005)

*AW: Irland 2004*



			
				Breamhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Angellizenz ist nur an ausgewiesenen Lachsstrecken vorgeschriebenen. Für den Shannon und seine Seen wird keine Lizenz benötigt. Wenn Du allerdings am Lough Erne fischen möchtest benötigst Du für Nordirland eine Lizenz. Wie oben schon erwähnt gibt es in Irland Dinge, die genauso Interessant wie das Angeln sind. (Land, Leute, Kultur, GUINNESS)


 

Hallo,

Für den Shannon und seine Seen wird sehr wohl eine License benötigt. Die Kosten belaufen sich pro Person und Woche auf € 7,00. Man meint immer, dass keine Angellizenz benötigt wird (ist mir auch 4 Jahre lang so gegangen), weil nicht kontrolliert wird. Seit letztem Jahr habe ich eine solche License, habe die direkt bei der Bootsvermietstation gelöst (wurde automatisch dort im Preis miteingerechnet, 1 x nur für das Boot, wir waren aber zu fünft).
Für heuer habe ich einen anderen Bootsvermieter am Shannon. Bei dem muss ich schon 5 License kaufen.

Ich suche mal den Link für die Angellizenzen raus und werde sie dann nachtragen.


Schöne Grüsse
Pikefisher


P.S.: Ich bin zwar noch Neuling in diesem Forum und möchte hier niemanden belehren oder gar beleidigen (ist nicht meine Art). Aber da ich diese Erfahrung mit der Angellizenz eben gemacht habe, möchte ich dies niemandem vorenthalten.#6 



*

*


----------



## Pikefisher (28. April 2005)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Hallo,


hier der versprochene Link:

www.shannon-forum.de/index.php?.board=18;action=display;threadid=1510;start=07

in diesem Link gibts noch einen weiteren Link im 5. oder 6. Eintrag glaube ich.


Schöne Grüsse
Pikefisher

*

*


----------



## Pikefisher (28. April 2005)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Hallo,


der Link funktioniert leider nicht. Darum hier:


*Republik Irland/Shannon-Region:*

Hier gibt es drei verschiedene Arten der Erlaubnisse/Lizenzen:

a) License: Wird nur für Lachs und Meerforelle benötigt. Verbunden damit ist ein Logbuch und eine Kennzeichnung der gefangenen Fische, plus ein Haufen Bestimmungen und Schonzeiten. Für den touristischen Angler somit weitgehend uninteressant.

b) Permit: Wird benötigt für Forellen, Nichtsalmoniden (Coarse Fish), Hechte, in den vom Shannon Regional Fisheries Board kontrollierten Gewässern. Kosten: 18 Euro für 21 Tage. Erhältlich online unter http://www.shannon-fishery-board.ie/shopping/licences-online.htm, bzw. bei den dort genannten Ausgabestellen.

c) Share Certificate: Gilt für Gewässer, die nicht unter b) fallen (siehe unten). Kostet 7 Euro für 21 Tage und wird in fast jedem Angeshop verkauft. Vertrieben wird es über die North Shannon Development Co-Operative Society.

Für die Shannon-Region bedeutet das Folgendes, solange man nicht auf Lachs oder Meerforelle angeln möchte:

1. Hauptlauf des Shannon
- Keine Permits oder Licenses erforderlich. Nördlich von Banagher Bridge ist ein Share Certificate erforderlich, südlich davon ist es freiwillig.

2. River Suck, River Inny, River Camlin, Little Brosna, Brosna River: Diese Gewässer fallen unter b), weil sie vom Shannon Regional Fisheries Board bewirtschaftet werden. Hier benötigt man ein Permit.

*Nordirland/Erne-Region*:
Hier benötigt man für alle Fische eine License des Fisheries Conservancy Board und ein Permit des jeweiligen Gewässerbesitzers (für das Erne-Revier ist dies das Landwirtschaftsministerium). 

Diese beiden gibt es als kombiniertes Ticket:
Kombinierte Coarse-Fish Erlaubnis, 14 Tage, 2 Angelruten: GBP 16,50.
Kombinierte Game-Fish Erlaubnis, 14 Tage, 1 Angelrute: GBP 22,50.

Erhältlich sind die Tickets in der Regel bei den Bootsvermietern (von Manor House Marine weiß ich das definitiv!). Ansonsten gibt es meines Wissens noch eine Ausgabestelle in Enniskillen.


Ich hoffe, das erklärt alles

Pikefisher

*

*


*

*


----------



## Pikefisher (28. April 2005)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Für alle interessierten Angler, hier mal ein paar Fotos unserer "GROSSEN", jeweils im Mai am Shannon gefangen:


----------



## Barschulte (28. April 2005)

*AW: Irland 2004*

ne du!!!

Hammerfische!!


Du beleidigst hier doch keinen!!
Wenn dann hilfst du allen die mal einen Urlaub am Shannon oder so planen...


Also bloß keine Gewissensbisse ;-)))))


----------



## Breamhunter (28. April 2005)

*AW: Irland 2004*

@ Pikefisher: man lernt ja nie aus.  Unser Reiseveranstalter hätte uns ja schon mal über die Angellizenzen informieren können. Eure Hechte sind ja wirklich super. Die Irischen sollen ja die kampfstärksten Europas sein. Ich hatte mal einen 23 pfünder beim Schleppen im September ca. 25 minuten gedrillt. In welcher Ecke treibt Ihr euch denn immer rum? Kunst- oder Naturköder?


----------



## Pikefisher (29. April 2005)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Hallo Breamhunter,


gefischt wird ausschließlich mit selbstgebastelten Streamern. Verwendet werden diese Dinger beim Schleppen vom grossen Boot und beim Schleppen vom Dinghi (Beiboot). Auch zum Werfen werden die verwendet, dann muss allerdings ein kleines Bleikügelchen zwecks Gewicht dazu befestigt werden.

Wir treiben uns auf dem ganzen Shannon herum, meist aber zw. Portumna und Athlone.

Grüsse
Pikefisher


----------



## saschuh (29. April 2005)

*AW: Irland 2004*



			
				Breamhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schleppen vom Hausboot ist theoretisch möglich, jedoch nicht so effektiv wie vom Dinghi (Beiboot).




Hi ,

bei uns gilt immer bei der Überquerung eines Sees (z.B.: Lough Ree , Lough Bofin oder Lough Eidin u.s.w.) mit dem großen Boot "Ruten raus" . Obwohl wir diese Seen auch mit dem 14ft Angelboot befischen , versuchen wir es dann bei der Weiterfahrt mit dem Hausboot nocheinmal und drehen eine Extrarunde . Außerdem gibt es auf den goßen Seen , wie Lough Ree , einige stellen die mit dem Beiboot schwer zuerreichen sind und vom Ufer zuweit weg sind , wenn nämlich plötzlich starker Wind aufkommt , kann es sein , daß man selber schnell weg ist . 
Uns ist das beinahe letztes Jahr mitten auf dem Lough Bofin geschehen , als plötzlich das spiegelglatte Wasser geschäumt hat und wir nur mit Glück zum Anleger nach Rooskey zurück kamen . 

Daß das Angeln vom Hausboot effektiv sein kann haben wir noch an Ostern erlebt , als der kleine neffe meiner Freundin auf dem Lough Ree einen Esox von 107cm und 10,1Kg fing .

Also wenn man die möglichkeit hat "Gas runter und Ruten raus"

PETRI HEIL ,
Sascha .


----------



## Breamhunter (30. April 2005)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Hallo Pikefisher, das ist ja genau unsere Ecke. Nach dem ersten Tag müssen wir erstmal in den Pub von J.J Hughes in Banagher. Dann geht es weiter nach Shannonbridge (auch in den Pub) um danach links in den River Suck abzubiegen. Dort hatten wir bis jetzt unsere besten Erfolge. Letztes Jahr ging allerdings so gut wie gar nichts. Es hatte vorher wohl in Strömen gegossen, so daß  im Shannon  und River Suck Hochwasser und Strömung ohne Ende war.  (Aber egal, es gibt ja noch die Pubs!) Auf der Rückfahrt hinter dem Meelick Lock kamen noch einige Hechte raus.


----------



## Pikefisher (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Irland 2004*

Hallo Breamhunter,


dann werd ich mal heuer die von dir beschriebenen Stellen LEERFISCHEN :q 

Das Pub in Shannonbridge: ist das vielleicht das Killeens? Ist unser Lieblingspub dort.

Das sind auch unsere Lieblingsstellen (Meelick Lock, Shannonbridge, etc.). Es gibt aber auch noch wunderbare Stellen direkt im Shannon und zwar kurz unterhalb von Shannonbridge. Das ist unser Lieblingsplatz. Die anderen Boote fahren so ca. in 10 bis 15 Meter an einem vorbei. Dort fingen wir mit Abstand immer die Größten (siehe o.a. Fotos). An einem Tag sogar mal 10 bis 15 Hechte von diesen Kalibern, pro Person. Das war ein Mordsspass. Streamer 2 - 3 mal ausgeworfen, dann "BISS", Hecht raus, Foto machen, Hecht wieder schonend zurückgesetzt, Streamer wieder raus und ...... "BISS", usw.. Da hats nur so gewimmelt von den dicken Mädels.

Auch unterhalb des Wehrs in Athlone fingen wir 15 - 20 Hechte pro Tag und Person. Keine Kaliber aber immerhin noch Metrige.

In den River Suck wollen wir heuer das erste Mal. Ob bis oder kurz vor Ballinasloe wissen wir noch nicht. Mal sehen wies läuft.

Schöne Grüsse
Pikefisher


*

*



*

*


----------

